# What did you do today ?



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The weather finally gave me a break. It go into the 40's (Feb 29th), that felt like summer compared to what we have been having. :thumbsup: The sun came out and I sawmilled. I have a cold/flu (cabin fever won over though, I have that bad), so I did not hit it too hard, but it was a nice day.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well....I boxed in a 12'x42' hole in the 2nd floor of our office building where an escalator used to be. Welded in 12 8"x10"x12' I beams, installed the q-decking, rebar, and wire mesh to get ready for the concrete guys in the morning....did I mention that I'm an electrician....what the heck did all of that have to do with anything electric?:no:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

well I worked


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

stuart said:


> well I worked


No details ?(or pictures of what some one else did :laughing I am curious what others do with their days, be it work in a toll booth, crunch numbers in an office, drive a bus, wrestle alligators...?


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Can I make something up?:smile:That alligator one sounded nice.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

well it wasn't dodging bullets or dealing with nukes:nuke: 

But it was 7 a.m. until 4 p.m. at a hotel
I also ride the bus instead of using my car to and from work.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

jpw23 said:


> Well....I boxed in a 12'x42' hole in the 2nd floor of our office building where an escalator used to be. Welded in 12 8"x10"x12' I beams, installed the q-decking, rebar, and wire mesh to get ready for the concrete guys in the morning....did I mention that I'm an electrician....what the heck did all of that have to do with anything electric?:no:


At least the welder was electric.:thumbsup: I know what you mean. I spent the day cleaning and repairing the sorters that get the mail sorted for the trucks going out tonight and going to the houses tomorrow.:wallbash: Also said happy retirement to one of the window clerks on his last day. He has a barn full of pallets of stacked wood to keep him busy in his retirement. His brother clears land and they have been sawing and storing wood for many years. :clap:I'm not sure what being an electronics tech had to do with todays jobs as none of the computers or control's decided to make me think too hard today. Glad of it too. Then washed the mud out from under my truck which lost the fuel pump during the ice storm. Not looking forward to dropping the tank again to repair but no real choice to it. Going to shop for a new stationary belt sander tomorrow. :thumbup1:My 1 inch delta died about 6 weeks ago and the new bearings would cost more than a new sander??


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Daren,

I put the last coat of finish on a big rustic lamp that I just made, then made the 50 mile trip down the west side of the Oregon Cascades to Oakridge, Oregon.
I had to go down and get my oil changed and tires rotated. 

We still have a ton of snow but it was 63 degrees and bare ground at Oakridge. Amazing difference in 3000' elevation.

Stopped at a few small streams and took some pictures.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice pictures Ron, makes me want spring to get here even sooner. It's still several weeks before stuff starts greening up around here. (and it never does get _that_ green there is just plant life on top of plant life in those pictures)


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll tell you what I did yesterday. I got home from work at about 8am and went to HF to get a couple things they had on sale that I didn't need. Then I met up with a guy from craigslist to buy a plunge base for my router. He sold me a PC690 plunge for 50.00 and the thing is practically brand new. I have been wanting one for quit some time but couldn't justify buying one for 110.00 new. Well after that I came back home and went back to work on my router table that I have been trying to build for about 2 months. I finished the top about a month ago but had to stop working on it b/c of a flooring/staircase job that I got but finally got started back on it about 2 days ago. So I'm working in the shop and all of a sudden I hear something in the sky, was it superman, an airplane or a flock of birds? No, it was Santa Clause dressed up like a FedEx delivery man, and his sleigh even looked like the FedEx van. He said that since I had been such a great and loving husband that I deserved this package. So I ripped santa's arms off taking the package and he left. I opened the package up and there was the most beautiful thing I had seen all day. It was my brand new Dewalt 735 13" Planer that I had ordered early this week. So again my router table was put on hold for a little while while I played with this thing. To some it all up, yesterday was a very good day for me. Here's a couple pics of the unfinished router table. They were taken with the camera phone so they aren't the best. Hope today is just like yesterday. Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Juniperlampguy said:


> Hey Daren,
> 
> I put the last coat of finish on a big rustic lamp that I just made, then made the 50 mile trip down the west side of the Oregon Cascades to Oakridge, Oregon.
> I had to go down and get my oil changed and tires rotated.
> ...


Grreat pics man!!! Could you tell a little about how you take pics like this......exposure time, ect, ect, photoshop.....I love to take pics but, I'll never get to this level of photography.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Well it was just another day at work, sort of. A bunch of interior framing, a little work on the heat ducting, the client wanted a little more head room and rerouting of the duct work without jeopardizing the air flow so we hired a hvac guy to help out with the redesigning. Installed a pocket door, but sure Glad its Saturday.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Juniperlampguy said:


> Hey Daren,
> 
> I put the last coat of finish on a big rustic lamp that I just made, then made the 50 mile trip down the west side of the Oregon Cascades to Oakridge, Oregon.
> I had to go down and get my oil changed and tires rotated.
> ...



Ron, you do wonderful work!

In looking at the Properties:
*File change date and time: 2008:02:28 08:18:43
Image input equipment manufacturer: Canon
Image input equipment model: Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL
Software used: Adobe Photoshop Elements 2.0
ISO speed rating: 100
Lens focal length: 24*

I guess you used Photoshop Elements 2.0 to soften the water movement?

Great effect!!

You are a Pro!

Thank you for showing...


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

interesting observation there.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Ron, you do wonderful work!
> 
> In looking at the Properties:
> *File change date and time: 2008:02:28 08:18:43*
> ...


Hi jpw23 and Joe,

I'm no expert, but I live in an area where these kind of scenes exist, and have experimented a lot with these kind of pictures.

The first thing I have learned is that the lighting seems to be of the most importance. I like early morning light before the sun comes up, or a cloudy day so the light is even.

I used my old Canon 300 digital rebel and my new 24-105 f4L lens for these. Have been using the 28-55 kit lens that came with the camera for the last couple of years. 

A tripod is a necessity for the slow shutter speeds required for these kind of shots. Also use the cameras timer for shutter release.

Heres the specs for one of these shots...

Camera Model Name
Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL
Shooting Date/Time
2/27/2008 12:16:40 AM
Shooting Mode
Manual
Tv( Shutter Speed )
2.5
Av( Aperture Value )
16
Metering Mode
Center-weighted averaging
ISO Speed
100
Lens
24.0 - 105.0 mm
Focal Length
24.0 mm
Image Size
3072x2048
Image Quality
RAW
Flash
Off
White Balance
Auto
AF Mode
AI Focus AF

The 100 ISO and aperture at f/16 in low light allows a slow shutter speed without over exposing. (I also use a polarizer filter that helps)

The only thing I did in photoshop elements was sharpen.

Heres one that I took a couple of years ago in a canyon. It was late evening and almost dark. It was taken with my 18-55 kit lens and an 8 second shutter speed.










Hope all this makes some since.



vbmenu_register("postmenu_25069", true);


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

*yesterday...*

I laid, semi-conscious, half delirious with feverish visions of potential creations, constantly hindered by these large cardboard boxes which kept getting in my way, and I wanted to sleep but then there was this freakin big box in my way and I couldn't lay down and I was so tired but these damn boxes were everywhere and every time I closed my eyes these visions were reeling in fast forward and I thought, gods! I haven't eaten in almost 3 days and this is turning into a bad trip and my head just keeps on hurting and I want it to stop or let me die because the advil isn't touching it at all and 3 days now and it's got to give but it can't because there's ANOTHER one of those great big boxes in the way and all I want to do is sleep til it's over......this may be the worst flu I've ever had. I mean, I have never been plagued with paranoid delusions of big cardboard boxes before! I think I'm through the worst of it now, god help me I hope so.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ron,
I checked out your site. Awesome pieces! I assume you are out near Fort Rock then? Pretty spectacular area. I'm in Corvallis, myself. Those shots you took coming into Oakridge...are they in the McKenzie Pass? Could be a lot of places, but that'd be my guess.


----------



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

You guys are lucky.
I woke up to this.










I opened the driveway. (over 150 yards long)
In the process I had to get the tractor unstuck twice. And I also had to get a stuck car out of the driveway.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

mmwood_1 said:


> Ron,
> I checked out your site. Awesome pieces! I assume you are out near Fort Rock then? Pretty spectacular area. I'm in Corvallis, myself. Those shots you took coming into Oakridge...are they in the McKenzie Pass? Could be a lot of places, but that'd be my guess.


Hi Mark,

I live near Crescent Lake, but I do have a picture of Fort Rock on my website. I like to take photography trips out that way when the weather is right.

These pictures were taken along Hwy 58 down the Willamette Pass.

I have checked out your website also, and viewed your projects in your posts, and I want to say that you do some Beautiful work!! I really like your style.

Thanks for your input


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

firefighteremt153 said:


> I'll tell you what I did yesterday. I got home from work at about 8am and went to HF to get a couple things they had on sale that I didn't need. Then I met up with a guy from craigslist to buy a plunge base for my router. He sold me a PC690 plunge for 50.00 and the thing is practically brand new. I have been wanting one for quit some time but couldn't justify buying one for 110.00 new. Well after that I came back home and went back to work on my router table that I have been trying to build for about 2 months. I finished the top about a month ago but had to stop working on it b/c of a flooring/staircase job that I got but finally got started back on it about 2 days ago. So I'm working in the shop and all of a sudden I hear something in the sky, was it superman, an airplane or a flock of birds? No, it was Santa Clause dressed up like a FedEx delivery man, and his sleigh even looked like the FedEx van. He said that since I had been such a great and loving husband that I deserved this package. So I ripped santa's arms off taking the package and he left. I opened the package up and there was the most beautiful thing I had seen all day. It was my brand new Dewalt 735 13" Planer that I had ordered early this week. So again my router table was put on hold for a little while while I played with this thing. To some it all up, yesterday was a very good day for me. Here's a couple pics of the unfinished router table. They were taken with the camera phone so they aren't the best. Hope today is just like yesterday. Thanks, Jeremy


Jeremy,:icon_cool: I have 300 bft of oh, various width 8-10" KD'ed Hickory you might wanna break that new planer in with.I don't really have anything powerful enough to knock this hick'ry down with but I heard that planer of yours :yes: would do just fine.......


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Yesterday I hit the beach - high was 80.
















Kids love it. [note: far left center of pix is the Don Cesar resort]


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

I know I'm joining this thread alittle late......I was too busy stickering Hardwoods:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

here's proof...


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey Daren:
I tried out the new Mini-Cole accessory for my Nova G3 lathe chuck. The Mini Cole is a whole lot easier to use than a jam chuck. Louise, my wife of almost 58 years, and I live about 25 miles north of Gatlinburg. They have had some nice snows down there, but we haven't had much right here, mostly sleet. 
Best regards, Walt Rollison/Litlhof


----------

